# Intentions



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

If Molly looks away when she's heeling I shove her. I keep my energy high and I say in a fun voice, "oh you weren't looking!" and I shove her sideways and it turns into a game. Then when we start heeling again she's much more into *me* and not her surroundings. I do worry that when we train in public that people might think I'm hurting her. She also LOVES being pinched and she'll start playing bitey face with me..


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My dogs know the difference between a scruff shake correction and a scruff shake while I'm messing with them.  

Jacks would melt into the floor if I ever gave him a scruff shake as a correction. But me grabbing him by the scruff and literally popping him up in the air while I'm releasing him - it's the greatest thing. And yes, it does set him off mouthing and getting a little overboard with the "YES PLAY PLAY PLAY!" attitude, but I do it now and then because I like seeing him go nuts.  

If you ever listened to some people, grabbing a dog by the ruff is always a bad thing.

Today at a fun match, somebody standing next to me in the stay line listened to me tell Bertie "no sniff" a few times. And then watched me go in and hover when I knew he was reaching his down stay limit.... and after stays were complete, she felt obliged to lecture me about correcting my dog too much. I was surprised and couldn't figure out what she was talking about. Fortunately I held my tongue and just reminded her that I had an 8 month old in training who needed corrections to keep him from jumping all over other dogs in the stay line - like her little dog.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I also see people letting their dogs place their paws on the handler's shoulders. I can't quite do that after working so hard to get them not to jump. I also see lots of people use their slip leads as rug of war toys when the dog has done something well. I'm just not much into playing with my dogs. My DH does. He rough houses with them a lot. But I'm just not the same. I pet them and talk to them. I will pick them up and move them when they don't stay down or leave a sit stay. Everyone one is different. Whatever works for your training.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I have been thinking abut this topic lately.
In Feb. I started dropping in on another obedience instructor's class. She incorporates a lot of play and moves the dog does not expect into her training style. Winter is a worrier in obedience and she really responded positively to this. Although she does not like really rough play (she is a lady after all) she loves push away heeling, unexpected steps sideways, hand touchs while heeling, spins. I think it really made a different and help us get good scores.
I have been thinking when a new puppy comes I really need to teach how to play these games. When I got Winter I had know idea we would play dog games and had no clue how to teach motivational play. I'm still not sure I know how.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear loves butt grabs. It turns into booty keep-away and really gets his energy flowing and his focus back. Tug is our game of choice for rewards. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Huh, the trainer we have said to play a bit ruff with them.....pull on their tail, ears, fur etc....her reasoning is that in life, and especially around children they will get things tugged on and pushed at and possibly hit with something...though not on purpose...I'm thinking of when my boys were young and they would throw the ball around, yes in the house,even though they knew they weren't supposed to. I am lucky as Sage likes to play ruff and thinks it's a treat when I actually do it with her. I'm not ruff by nature, hubby plays much harder than I....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito has been taught very strictly not to jump on anyone. But we taught him a "feet on my shoulders" command for the breed ring, and for agility. So he knows it's okay to do it when invited to do so, otherwise no.
He's so laid back and non-reactive that butt grabs etc. have no effect on him. He just keeps on keepin' on as if it never happened.
You could beat him with a 2 x 4 and he probably wouldn't even notice (not that I do!). But raise your voice, and he melts on the floor. He can't stand to think someone is upset with him.



Alaska7133 said:


> I also see people letting their dogs place their paws on the handler's shoulders. I can't quite do that after working so hard to get them not to jump. I also see lots of people use their slip leads as rug of war toys when the dog has done something well. I'm just not much into playing with my dogs. My DH does. He rough houses with them a lot. But I'm just not the same. I pet them and talk to them. I will pick them up and move them when they don't stay down or leave a sit stay. Everyone one is different. Whatever works for your training.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> If Molly looks away when she's heeling I shove her. I keep my energy high and I say in a fun voice, "oh you weren't looking!" and I shove her sideways and it turns into a game. Then when we start heeling again she's much more into *me* and not her surroundings. I do worry that when we train in public that people might think I'm hurting her. She also LOVES being pinched and she'll start playing bitey face with me..
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Ill have to try the heeling shove out. Lucy looks away from me sometimes while healing...I think she'd get a kick (not literally) out of this and pay more attention to me.


----------

